# أريد أن أصبح مقاول ناجح ... ماهي الطريقة



## network operator (28 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أيها الأحبة أنا جديد في العالم المقاولات المعمارية وأحب أن أبدع في هذا المجال وبدأت في فتح 

مؤسسة ولكن لم أبدأ بالعمل رغبة في التعلم قبل الخوض في هذا المجال فبماذا تنصحوني أن أطلع عليه

سواء من كتب أو اختيار عمال أو ... أو ... أي شي يخص هذا المجال 

وأنا لم أختر طرح الموضوع في هذا المنتدى إلا لثقتي الكبيرة بأعضائه المميزين

شكرا لكم*​


----------



## المهندس محمد زايد (28 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم / 

قبل الخوض في النصائح لا بد لنا من معرفة الاتي / 
1- هل دراستك هي الهندسة المدنية او غيرها من فروع الهندسة ؟ 
2- ان كان كذلك هلى عملت بعد التخرج؟ وباي مجال ؟ 
3- وان لم تكن خريج هندسة , ارجو ذكر مستوى التعليم وماهيته ؟ 

وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## إسلام علي (28 مايو 2009)

شوف أستاذي ـ وبعد ما ينوي م محمد زايد توجيهك له ـ أقول كلمة واحدة والله هي الخلاصة
تقوى الله في إتقان الصنعة ومحاسبة العميل مادياً والإلتزام معه بالمواعيد


----------



## network operator (28 مايو 2009)

أهلا مهندس محمد

أنا لست مهندسا وليس علاقة بالهندسة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد  ولكن أحب أن أكون مقاولا معماريا وذلك بسبب النهضة العمرانية التي تشهدها المملكة حرسها الله وهذه فرصة لمن أراد البدء بالتجارة ولكن لاأخفيك أنه يوجد لدي خبرة قليلة بمجال المقاولات ولكن لاأستطيع انا أخوض هذه التجربة بهذه الخبرة فأحببت أن استزيد من هذا الصرح العظيم

مع العلم أنه بإمكاني أن اوظف مهندس مدني وهذا ما سأفعله ولكن لابد أن أكون مطلع على كل شي  


الاخ bishr 

أشكرك أخي على هذه النصيحة القيمة


----------



## mrastra (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكمورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا تقريبا ظروفى من نفس ظروفك انا خريج زراعة بس بشتغل فى المقاولات بند الخرسانات فقط مصرى الجنسية 
من وجهه نظرى عشان تكون مقاول ناجح
اولا تقوى الله
تكون متواجد فى المنتدى هنا باستمرار لانة كلة معلومات مفيدة جدا
اقرا اى معلومة ولو كانت بسيطة هاتفيدك مستقبلا
اسال وما تترددش فى سؤال اهل الخبرة هنا
تعيين مهندس مدنى للاستلام
طقم نجارين وحدادين مهرة بيعرفو فى اللوحات التنفيذية او بالسعودى المخططات والمهم انهم يستمرو معاك مش كل يوم تجيب ناس جديدة
المواعيد المواعيد المواعيد المواعيد مهمة جدااااااااااااا
لازم قبل ما تقبل مشروع تعمل لة دراسة متكاملة من اول الحفر مرورا بكل مراحل العمل وتعمل تكلفة لكل مرحلة لوحدها وبرنامج زمنى وربنا هو اللى بيوفق فى النهاية 
خلاصة القول والله خليك متواجد فى المنتدى هنا والله فى خلال شهور بسيطة هاتلم الموضوع كلة 
فى حاجة كمان موضوع تنسيق العمل على حسب العدة بتعتك يعنى مثلا اساير الخشب ممكن تعمل بيها قواعد مسلحة وفى نفس الوقت انت بتشد عمدان فى مكان تانى يبقى لة عددتة حاول خشب الاعمدة يكون للاعمدة بس عشان يفضل جديد عاوز اؤلك عملية تنسيق الخشب على وضع الشغل نفسة عشان باقل خشب تعمل اكتر من شغلانة فى نفس الوقت
من وجهه نظرى خليك شديد الحرص فى مرحلة القواعد لانها لو طلعت مظبوطة يبقى كل شىء بعد كدة هايكون مظبوط انا عن نفسي اللى بوشح الارض وبراعى الدقة التامة التامة وبسيب النجارين بعد كدة يشتغلو لانة ما عندهوش فرصة يغلط وفى الاعمدة بكون ضيف شرف فى الوزن والتقوية بس اما السقف اهم حاجة الشرب وانة يكون مستوى واحد ودى سهلة المهم التقوية بتعتة 
اسف طولت عليك


----------



## ahmedibrah (28 مايو 2009)

mr astra تحياتى لك انت اجدع من المقاولين ياعم وفاهم كل حاجة ربنا يباركلك


----------



## network operator (29 مايو 2009)

الأخ العزيز Mrastra

أشكرك كل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمة النافعة لاأخفيك أني استفدت منها كثيرا 

واتمنى منك أن تكمل وتذكر لنا كل مايجول في خاطرك من تنبيهات وتوصيات لكي نستفيد منها لأن من زاول العمل 

يعرف كل كبيرة وصغيرة ويعرف الاشياء التي دائما يحدث فيها مشاكل ولو كانت أشياء بسيطة أذكرها قد تكون عندك 

بسيطة وغيرك لايعرفها 

أرجو من الاعضاء التفاعل قد يكون هذا الموضوع مرجع لكل مقاول


----------



## ابالجوري (29 مايو 2009)

اخي
البداء في البناء اولاً
اذا تريد ان تصبح مقاول ناجح علي توفير العده الكامل 
ثم اخيار العمل الجيد من حدادين ونجارين وكذلك بناين فهم ياعدونك 
اذا تريد 
وبعده تحاول في الاكبر


----------



## network operator (29 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخوي أحمد وفعلا اخونا Mrastra واضح من كلامه أنه متميز بشغله

أرجو أثراء الموضوع


----------



## network operator (30 مايو 2009)

ابالجوري أشكرك أخي

بالنسبة للعدة اعتقد أنه شي أساسي توفيرها وإلا كيف تعمل 

وأما بالنسبة للعمال من حدادين ونجارين وبنايين سوف أحرص على اختيار الافضل بإذن الله سبحانه

ولكن المهم أنا أريد أن أكتسب بعض هذا العلم الذي يسعفني على مراقة العمل والعمال

هل من كتب تنصحون بقراءتها ؟


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (30 مايو 2009)

ممكن يا جماعة اية بالظبط العدة المطلوبة للبدء في اعمال المقاولات مع تحديد الكميات من الخشب وغيره
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## network operator (31 مايو 2009)

هذه نماذج وضعها الاخ bishr تفيد صاحب العمل لمراقبة العمال 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136547.html


----------



## enghassan555 (1 يونيو 2009)

الأخ العزيز أذا أردت أن تكون مقاول ناجح وأنت ليس لديك خبره لآبد من عدم التسرع والمجازفه لأنك يمكن أن تخسر فلوسك وتستدين أن لم توفق فى تنفيذ وأتمام أول عمليه لأن خساره المقاول تكون كبيره ....... أذا حاول الأستعانه بشخص أكثر خبره لتكمله المشرو ع أو بيع العده التى أشتراها أذا تعسر فى تنفيذ العقد لذلك فى قطاع المقاولات يجب الحرص من الخساره قبل المكسب فالنصيحه التى أنصحك بأن تعمل فتره فى أحدى شركات المقاولات أو تبدأ فى الدخول فى مقاولات صغيره مثل التوريدات أعمال الدهانات أو بياض المحاره أو البلاط أو أعمال الألمونيوم أوتوريد وتوريد أعمال الخشبييه أو أعمال الكهرباء والسباكه لأنها لاتحتاج للمعدات كبيره ويمكن الأستعانه بالأخرين بسهوله أما المقاولات المتكامله وأعمال الخرسانه المسلحه وألأنشاءات تحتاج خبره طويله أودراسه فى الرسم لقراءه اللوحات الهندسيه والمساحه وجداول الحصر وعمل المستخلصات وتنفيذ الأعمال أشياء كثيره تحتاج وقت ومجهود فأنصحك بالتريث لأن قطاع المفاولات ليس سهلآ


----------



## eng_omarnegm (2 يونيو 2009)

*اولا إنتقاء العمالة ( عندنا مبدأ في مصر و هو صحيح إلى حد ما الغالي رخيص يعني العامل الجيد و لو كانت أجرته غاليه لكن ممكن يعطيك عمل ذو جودة عاليه )*
*ثانيا المباعدة بين الجودة و الربح يعني لو فكرت في احدهما لازم تلغي التفكير في الثاني و ممكن تجمع بين الإثنين بس ده يتوقف على حجم المنافسه مع الآخرين لأنك لو ستعطي جودة عاليه بسعر غالي ممكن ما تأخدش شغل خالص خاصة لو كان كلامك على شغل عام ( مشاريع حكوميه )*
*ثالثا إحترام إتفاقك مع الآخرين مهما كلفك ذلك من مادة ( فلوس يعني ) و الإتفاق هنا له عنصرين ( مدة زمن يعني – مادة فلوس )*
*رابعا تخطيط مراحل تنفيذ المشروع ( البرنامج الزمني يعني ) متى ستبدا البند الفلاني و إمتى تدخل تشوينات البند و إمتى تسيل فلوس مستخلصات ... إلخ *
*خامسا المادة ( الفلوس يعني ) عامل مهم للنجاح لأنك محتاج تصرف أولا ثم تحصل فلوسك من الحكومة او الغير فلازم يكون معاك 50% من مقايسة المشروع هذا بمقياس مصر اما في أي بلد آخر ربما تكون 20% او أقل *
*سادسا الكوادر اللي هتشرف على العمل من فنيين و مهندسين بالدرجة الأولى و معاهم المعدات التي ستساعد على إنجاز العمل ( سيارات – معدات حفر أو ردم أو نقل خامات ... ألخ ) *
*سابعا العلاقات العامة و المظهر العام ( المكتب – العلاقات بالمسئولين - طريقة آداء العاملين بالمكتب و إنجاز المهام المنوطين بها – لائحة العمل بالمكتب )*
*ثامنا المحافظة على علاقة طيبة بجهاز الإشراف ... أيا كانت غلاسته فالمهم في النهاية هو إنجاز العمل بشكل لائق ..*
* تاسعا المحافظة على سمعة المكتب ( المواعيد ( بدء و نهو الأعمال ) – أسلوب التعامل – مع الطرف الأول ( المالك أو من يمثله ) – جودة العمل – آداء الحقوق و الواجبات *


----------



## network operator (6 يونيو 2009)

أخي enghassan555

أشكرك على هذه النصائح القيمة وفعلا الخسارة في المشاريع هذه تكون خسارة كبيرة جدا أسال الله ان يوفقنا ويبعدنا عن الخسارة والحقيقة انا لست متسرعا أبدا وأود أن استفيد من خبرة المهندسين الموجودين عن ماهية المشاكل التي تواجه المقاولين أو المشرفين على مشاريع لاتلافيها وابتعد عنها 

أما بالنسبة للخبرة ياأخي سوف أوظف معي مهندس مدني يساعدني في ذلك بالاضافة إلى خبرتي المتواضعة

والحقيقة مادخلت هذا المنتدى الا لأستفيد من خبرتكم وتوجيهاتكم وارشادتكم

واتمنى ياأخوة من يعرف كتب أو مواضيع في هذا المنتدى تفيدني في هذا المجال لايبخل علينا


----------



## العبد الفقير (6 يونيو 2009)

أدرس مشروع سابق مثل بيت أرضي وأنظر ماذا يحتاج من عمال ومعدات وكميات ومن ثم تكون عرفت عدد من الأساسيات وأستعين بشخص فني مهندس مثلا لكي يساعدك هذه الفترة ومن ثم تستطيع بعد فترة الاعتماد على نفسك


----------



## ماجد خزعل (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اريد ان اصبح مقاول بناء اجو المساعدة رجاءا


----------



## Contractor.SAAD (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع شيق بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ما تتدخلش فى اللى ما لكش فيه علشان ما تخسرش اللى تاجرت بيه 
والله المستعان


----------



## رجب أبوعبدالله (21 ديسمبر 2014)

أرجو معرفة الكتب في هذا المجال
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محمود الجزار (5 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا على الافادة وعلى المنتدى الجميل دة والاحباب المشاركين


----------

